# HOWTO: Recover from a botched boot/loader.conf



## fugglefeet (Nov 13, 2016)

I had the misfortune of having edited the boot/loader.conf and it halted the FreeBSD 11 system I am running. This post here came to my rescue:-

http://markmail.org/message/wy3vamtfezvovgto#query:+page:1+mid:b4gcslkxuhvehrgn+state:results

Using the CD and booting into LiveCD, I was able to reverse the typo in the boot/loader.conf, making it possible for me to recover the system with minimal downtime.

f


----------

